# So how long before I can try again?



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

How long after doing a D&C (blighted ovum) can I start trying again? It's been a little over a week so far (yes, I know this is too soon







) but just wanted a guage.


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Daph, I am very sorry to hear of your blighted ovum.









I had a blighted ovum last year, but I did not have a D&C, so things may be different for you because of that. My doctor and my naturopath both told me to wait 3 cycles before trying again. I had been on Clomid, and my doctor would not prescribe Clomid for me again until my HCG went back to ZERO! Totally ticked me off.







In hindsight, I wished that I had gone against their advice and started again on my first cycle, even if it had to be without the Clomid. You may be super-fertile in the few months following a M/C. I think that happened to me because my periods were heavier, but we abstained. I haven't been pregnant since, though not for lack of trying. I was emotionally ready to try again, and I wish that we had!

Check with your doctor, and try to pin him/her down as to WHY you should wait. Like I said, it may be different after a D&C. There may be very good medical reasons for waiting that I don't know about.

HTH, at least a little.


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Thank you, Patti. I'm sorry about your M/C too, but I'm helped by the sharing on these boards. I haven't seen my doc for a follow-up check up yet, this will happen next week and at that point I shall ask.

Warmest wishes to you on your attempts.


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.

I had a D&C two years ago this September, after a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks. My doctor recommended that we wait two months before trying again, but told us that was really only so that there wouldn't be any worries about dating the pregnancy. My midwife told us that most doctors recommend waiting, but that in most cases, there is no physical need to wait. Many women can get pregnant again right away, before their period even returns.

Health wise, our midwife felt that we should give ourselves time to grieve, and then start trying again as soon as we felt ready. We felt ready right away. We were grieving the baby we'd lost, but we really wanted to be pregnant again. So, we started trying in October, and I didn't get pregnant until February. I was charting, and I really don't think my body was ready to get pregnant until then.

Those four months of trying and getting negatives were really hard on us, and seemed to reinforce our loss every month. Very difficult. However, we did get pregnant and now have a beautiful 7 month old DD.

Do what feels right to you, but be gentle with yourself.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

I had a miscarriage end of February (this was a couple years ago) and conceived mid-April. So there was only a 45 day wait. That pregnancy was my only one with problems-- subchorionic hemorrhage (bleeding behind the placenta), bleeding throughout the 2nd trimester, also irregular fetal heartbest throughout 3rd trimester. Also DD was born 6 pounds when my other were 8.5+.

Now, I can't say that this was all because I conceived so soon, but it is an anecdote I can share. I agree with the above: be gentle with your body. If you feel strong and in good health, waiting two full cycles and trying the third sounds very reasonable.

One thing I remember is that the period that came after the miscarriage and before the conception was very "sickly" brown/ black and patchy looking. Perhaps I should have waited for a more "healthy" period to pass.

good luck!!


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

I had a m/c without an d&c and my ob told me we could try again after my next cycle. I chose to wait 2 cycles and was pg on the first try.








I'm sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts.

Good luck on your future TTCs


----------

